# Bosch RA1126 template guide holder in router table?



## achoox4 (Nov 9, 2012)

Has anybody here used the Bosch quickchange template guide adapter in a router table? 
It would appear to be the most convenient way to switch between guide bushings, as long as you use the weak Bosch bushings or have enough Bosch-to-PC adapters not to have to unscrew the PC bushings all the time. Since even Bosch router tables/plates don't appear to include the holes to mount this, it would require fairly precise drilling (using the Bosch subbase) to place this correctly.
I'm thinking of just hanging my MR_23 from its fixed base's subbase in order to try this.
Has anybody tried this?


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I use this style insert http://www.amazon.com/Bench-Dog-40-...d=1416874741&sr=8-1&keywords=bench+dog+insert with a PC style adapter. Don't use guide bushings too much on the table, but DO use a set of Whiteside zero clearance inserts almost all the time. 

Does the MR23 sub base have enough lip to be rabbetted into the table top? 

earl


----------



## achoox4 (Nov 9, 2012)

greenacres2 said:


> Does the MR23 sub base have enough lip to be rabbetted into the table top?


Just a few mm. With some support underneath the router body, or perhaps a secondary rabbet to go under part of the base frame, it ought to (just) work.
The plunge base has a larger dia. subbase that would work better. Unfortunately, it has one flat side that would leave an area of exposes base frame on the fixed base, but perhaps that doesn't really matter - it could be positioned toward the fence side of the table, where fewer workpieces reach.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Earl, what is the purpose of using a zero clearance insert on the router table? I have always wondered, I can see the zero clearance fence purpose.
Herb


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

achoox4 said:


> Has anybody here used the Bosch quickchange template guide adapter in a router table?
> It would appear to be the most convenient way to switch between guide bushings, as long as you use the weak Bosch bushings or have enough Bosch-to-PC adapters not to have to unscrew the PC bushings all the time. Since even Bosch router tables/plates don't appear to include the holes to mount this, it would require fairly precise drilling (using the Bosch subbase) to place this correctly.
> I'm thinking of just hanging my MR_23 from its fixed base's subbase in order to try this.
> Has anybody tried this?


I am having a hard time grasping the need for guide bushings in a router table. What kind of cuts are you making?

The reason I ask is I use bits with bearings or I position my fence to guide the work piece. I have several insert plates for the Kreg plates that allow for almost zero clearance below the cutter. And I have in the past, attached a temporary fence to close up the gap to either side of the cutter.

More info would be helpful to me.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## achoox4 (Nov 9, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> I am having a hard time grasping the need for guide bushings in a router table. What kind of cuts are you making?


I intend to rout with a (hole, inside edge) pattern, just as if it was done with the router hand-held, but upside-down, thus without the need to balance the router by hand.

Of course I could use bits with top bearings (or even a bottom bearing for a single dia. hole), but since I'm particularly looking at speaker hole routing where a single template should serve for several different rabbet dia.s and backside chamfers, I'd need several bearing/cutter distances, so that would get expensive (for my standards) quickly.



> The reason I ask is I use bits with bearings or I position my fence to guide the work piece. I have several insert plates for the Kreg plates that allow for almost zero clearance below the cutter. And I have in the past, attached a temporary fence to close up the gap to either side of the cutter.


What does zero clearance mean, esp. _under_ the cutter?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

It's these guys.
http://www.amazon.com/Kreg-PRS3050-...1416956622&sr=8-5&keywords=kreg+router+insert

I pick the one closest to the bit diameter. That way, the workpiece can't accidentally dip as it passes the cutter. Sorry if I confused ya. 

One of the blanks I have cut with a hole saw specifically for one particular bit. Now if only I can remember which one, I should be good to go. :-(


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't know if Whiteside still makes them, but similar to the 12th item or so down this list of products:Woodworking Router Accessories - Peachtree Woodworking Supply

As Mike said, reduces the risk of a dip in the cut, especially at the beginning or end of a cut. Work well handheld or in a table. Bought a router table a few years back, and there were 2 sets unused that were tossed in as part of the deal.

earl


----------

